# 95 Audi S6 20vt Qauttro



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

Just bought this to replace my 02 A4. Previously owned by a friend of my dad. Plans for it include new wheels, lowering with FK coils, tint, exhaust, and stereo as soon as I get home from deployment!


----------



## URTurboFreak (Oct 21, 2005)

*S6*

Nice! you will enjoy the hell out of it! :thumbup:
Check out quattroworld.com..tons of info on these cars. :beer:

Just recently got a smokin deal on a pearl white 93 s4 (if you didn't already know this..92-94 were S4 and 95-97? i believe.. were S6)with stage 2 chip, coil over plug upgrade, 2 bennett camber plates, koni adjustables on eibach springs, 95.5 s6 interior swap..18" wheels, euro headlights and tail lights, HID'S..and a bunch of extra parts...such amazing cars...cant understand why they got rid of the 5 cyllinder..one of the best sounding engines ever made in my opinion.


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

sick s4 man, where did you get your chip? I've been looking and haven't found anything...


----------



## URTurboFreak (Oct 21, 2005)

http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/msgs/15184.phtml

it's the FAQ thread...has info on chips 5 lines down :thumbup:


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

cool thanks man


----------



## URTurboFreak (Oct 21, 2005)

no problem


----------

